# Can Lyft deactivate for turning down ride requests?



## Luvnlifelady (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm new to all this so haven't read through the threads to see if this has already been discussed (yet). I started with Lyft 3 weeks ago in north San Diego county. I have been turning down ride requests that are too far away (15 mins+), especially late at night. I realize you don't get paid for drive time for pick up or to get back to the starting area (if you dont get other pings) so I try to do more of the ones that are closer to me. That really affects my acceptance rate though and I have gotten emails and texts to alert me to that. Can they deactivate me for turning those down if my acceptance rate falls below a certain point?

ETA: I don't mean turning down ride requests once I arrive at the customer. I mean turning down pings to go get someone. If it's too far away, I turn it down. I don't mind long drives once I have the customer with me. I will try to get fares on the way back though if time allows.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There were lawsuits against Uber in California and Massachusetts. As part of a proposed settlement (which the judge in the case _*ain't*_ approved, yet), Uber already has implemented a policy where drivers do not get de-activated for a low acceptance rate.

While Lyft is not a party to the suit or the settlement, I would assume that Lyft would let the terms of it guide their policy, as I am sure that Lyft has no desire to be sued for the same thing.

The terms of the proposed settlement do not preclude the TNCs from sending nastygrams to their drivers over low acceptance rates. Further, it does not preclude the TNCs from using acceptance rates as a condition for a driver's receiving bonus or incentive payments.

My acceptance rate on Uber is fairly low and on Lyft it is totally in the tank. Rarely will I accept an Uber Pool and almost never will I accept Lyft Line. This is what drives down my acceptance rates. I have yet to have either threaten me with de-activation over that, although both do send me constant nastygrams about it. Mostly, I ignore them, but, if it looks like an actual human being whose command of the English Language at least approaches that of a high school freshman might have sent it, I might reply to it.

Do be careful about cancellations, though. The TNCs can and do hold those against you, even if the cancellation is legitimate (passenger failed to show, passenger not at address shown, and the like). If a customer calls me and asks me to cancel, I lie and tell him that the application will not let me cancel and that he will have to cancel.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Most of these shouldn't affect you if you use them sparingly. If you're _constantly_ getting and refusing pings from 15 minutes away, you may want to start up in a new place. I often have to spend 10-20 minutes repositioning myself to get somewhere worthwhile.

#allpingsmatter - but they aren't all worth it.

I have found most of these come from people who are using promo codes and don't care about how long it takes for someone to get to you for their "free" minimum fare ride. Though, if the request really comes from out in a secluded residential area, you could be looking at a nice ride into town.

Thing to keep in mind is that if you turn away the ride, it will go to another driver who is even further away.

I have less compassion to those who try to game the system with ACRO (Accept Cancel Reason Other) because the ride is assigned and it GREATLY inconveniences the rider in having to wait even longer before they can even get a request out.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> I have less compassion to those who try to game the system with ACRO (Accept Cancel Reason Other)


ACRO does not work, anymore. Uber is wise to it and has been for some time. I would assume that Lyft is wise to it, as well. I never tried it on Lyft, as I signed up for Lyft long after Uber became wise to ACRO. I assumed that Lyft had been wise to it. I did it only once or twice on Uber as I suspected that Uber would become wise to it. There was a raging debate about Uber's being able to track it. Uber's demonstrated ability to do so ended the debate. People seem to forget that every keystroke that you make leaves tracks.


----------



## Luvnlifelady (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I sometimes try to get at least the first ping from home and sometimes use that as my base for later ones too. Therefore, if rides are too far, I don't do them but if they continue, I am starting to shut off earlier than planned too. All this takes a little getting used to and I'm still playing around with days/times.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Your next ping could be around the corner and take you an hour out of town. Always be sure that you leave yourself plenty of time to safely get home.

It's partly why I don't care for prearranged rides. You have to go offline LONG before the appointed time to ensure your availability for what could be a sure, but cheap ride.


----------



## Avb (Feb 17, 2016)

PLEASE READ THIS.

I was deactivated from Lyft after canceling on a rider for having a flat tire. 6 emails, 6 days, and no replies later i went to the office. It turns out out of 66 accepted trips from June 1 to June 22 i completed 33, canceled 6, and 27 riders canceled on me. YES, 27 RIDERS CANCELED ON ME. Nothing was done about it. So my cancelation rate has been less than 10%. The two associated that i spoke to scolded me telling me that i was deactivated for not accepting trips. As contractors we are protected by the law to "accept the jobs we want." On Lyft's website regarding acceptance policy rate it states clearly that "you are free to decline any request you don't want." I argued with the associates and showed them the website. They got quiet and told me there's nothing they can do but there are also "other notes about me" in the system. They wouldn't tell me what they are and they said there is no supervisor to talk to, all i can do is wait to receive their email. I have almost a 5 star rating. I have done many trips. I have no records. I have no tickets. I have no complaints or other issues with my account. I have perfect status yet i was deactivated for "other thing" not being told

I have contacted the Law firm in Boston that is handling the Uber lawsuit. I am also asking people if they know of any other attorneys willing to have a consultation with me. They cannot get away with this. This is illegal. It is discriminatory deactivation. Not to mention the countless text messages and emails i received threatening me with deactivation.

Heads up to anyone thinking we cannot stand up for ourselves. We are not employees and we are allowed to deny any call we do not want. Anyone who will tell you otherwise is a Lyft/Uber employee in sheep's clothing. KNOW YOUR RIGHTS.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That's 6 out of 33. Be wise and keep cancellation at a minimum. I don't accept but after I accept it I don't cancel. I still cancel but use it when it helps me. I know 4 days in a week when both Uber and lyft surge at the same times . At those times I can cherry pick the rides without getting in trouble.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Wonder how much the OP knows today versus 12 months ago?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Avb said:


> PLEASE READ THIS.
> 
> I was deactivated from Lyft after canceling on a rider for having a flat tire. 6 emails, 6 days, and no replies later i went to the office. It turns out out of 66 accepted trips from June 1 to June 22 i completed 33, canceled 6, and 27 riders canceled on me. YES, 27 RIDERS CANCELED ON ME. Nothing was done about it. So my cancelation rate has been less than 10%. The two associated that i spoke to scolded me telling me that i was deactivated for not accepting trips. As contractors we are protected by the law to "accept the jobs we want." On Lyft's website regarding acceptance policy rate it states clearly that "you are free to decline any request you don't want." I argued with the associates and showed them the website. They got quiet and told me there's nothing they can do but there are also "other notes about me" in the system. They wouldn't tell me what they are and they said there is no supervisor to talk to, all i can do is wait to receive their email. I have almost a 5 star rating. I have done many trips. I have no records. I have no tickets. I have no complaints or other issues with my account. I have perfect status yet i was deactivated for "other thing" not being told
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear what happened to you. Any arguments with riders? Maybe Lyft wanted to deactivate you for another reason and used the cancelation as an excuse. Why do you think 27 riders cancelled on you?


----------



## vera lucia (Jul 2, 2017)

Ohhhh yesssss they deactivated you in a blink!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why do you think 27 riders cancelled on you?


On Lyft it seems like most riders cancel on me too... except actually I think it is Lyft autocancelling them and giving it to another driver and saying the rider did it. I think Lyft has some sort of an autocancel mechanism whereby if it doesn't think you are making progress it autocancels. Usually it seems like I get autocancelled if I am parked in a parking lot or at a long stop light when I get the ping.


----------



## Avb (Feb 17, 2016)

unPat said:


> That's 6 out of 33. Be wise and keep cancellation at a minimum. I don't accept but after I accept it I don't cancel. I still cancel but use it when it helps me. I know 4 days in a week when both Uber and lyft surge at the same times . At those times I can cherry pick the rides without getting in trouble.


Incorrect. Like I said. I accepted 66 trips. As in i tapped on the screen. As in I did not let them go by. Out of the 66, 27 canceled on me, 33 were completed and 6 I canceled. I think Lyft has confused you with their mambo Jambo as well. Always read their policies and screenshot it. Cancelation rate is calculated out of the total trips accepted, not completed.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to you. Any arguments with riders? Maybe Lyft wanted to deactivate you for another reason and used the cancelation as an excuse. Why do you think 27 riders cancelled on you?


No arguments with riders. I think since 2015 when I signed up I had maybe 1 or 2 disputes in which riders threw up. I haven't had any "red flags" on my account. I have a great rating and a clean record. I have another friend in a similar situation but what he did instead he begged them in 2 separate emails to be reactivated. That's just not how policy is supposed to work.

As for the riders canceling on me, maybe it's automated if I'm too far. At the airport alone I have been canceled 5x+ after I already left the waiting lot and got to the terminal. 5x I had to take a loss. That's just at the aiprort. I work a lot at night so other times riders would show up with 5 or 6 people drunk trying to squeeze in my car. NO WAY THAT IS HAPPENING. It's very illegal. Some don't want to wait when you're waiting in rush hour, others get to me and tell me "sorry we changed our mind." There are so many different instances especially when you work Thursday, Friday and Saturday night. It could be Lyft trying to boost their business with fake requests just like Uber was accused of... I don't know but Lyft keeps telling me it's "cancelation rate"

I forgot to mention. I have been deactivated before and was reactivated after which Lyft sent me an email apologizing for the mistake. Theyre just cherry picking. I also pay 20% commission not 25% like the new drivers. Perhaps they want to kick out old drivers and keep the new who cannot defend themselves so easily. Those who accept trips from 30 min away and drive to pick up the riders because they're too scared to call or cancel.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Luvnlifelady said:


> I'm new to all this so haven't read through the threads to see if this has already been discussed (yet). I started with Lyft 3 weeks ago in north San Diego county. I have been turning down ride requests that are too far away (15 mins+), especially late at night. I realize you don't get paid for drive time for pick up or to get back to the starting area (if you dont get other pings) so I try to do more of the ones that are closer to me. That really affects my acceptance rate though and I have gotten emails and texts to alert me to that. Can they deactivate me for turning those down if my acceptance rate falls below a certain point?
> 
> ETA: I don't mean turning down ride requests once I arrive at the customer. I mean turning down pings to go get someone. If it's too far away, I turn it down. I don't mind long drives once I have the customer with me. I will try to get fares on the way back though if time allows.


Yes, They deactivated me last year for very low acceptance rating. I recently got some promotion texts from them so I assumed they were interested in having me back. No, they said it was final. While I was still active, I wrote to them on numerous occasions that it didn't make economic sense for me to go pickup someone more than 5 miles away. You might as well talk to a government.


----------

